
Cat Living in the Menubar - diimdeep
http://kyomesuke.com/runcat/index.html
======
gus_massa
It's weird that most of the page is dedicated to the custom icon feature. I'd
move most of the explanation to a secondary page. Perhaps left only one
screenshot here, and use the empty space for gifs to show how the cat changes
the speed at different use levels.

Can I reverse the animation?

What about a spinning icon? Just add one icon and the program will spin it
automatically. Perhaps a wheel, windmill, spiral, ying-yang, ...

Perhaps the paying version can include some additional icons?

The custom icon use the alpha channel, but I guess most people is more use to
the grayscale. Have you tested this with non technical people?

The text has some errors / strange use of words. For example

> You can register Self-made Runner. *

> * This function is a fee-charging content.

I could try to provide a better version, but I make a lot of mistakes in
English, so you'd better get someone else with more knowledge.

